# iPod????



## cwjudyjr (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking at the iTouch (2nd gen) 32GB vs iPod Classic 120GB.

What do you suggest? Which is best for podcasts, videos, songs, apps, etc and why? The classic has more storage but are the features in the iTouch more than offsetting the stirage issue?

Thanks!!!

Conrad

PS -is there abetter option than these? If so what is it?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was looking the two and I bought the classic. For me it is all about storage capacity. I listened to alot of podcasts so space gets taken up quickly.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought the Classic was for me, but then I saw all that the iTouch offered and I bought it instead. It's quite a bit more expensive than the Classic, but 32 GB's is still a lot of storage. The Touch obviously has the bigger screen which is better for watching Videocasts and downloads. It also has an external speaker in it. The speaker isn't the best quality, but it's more than the Classic has. You can also get wireless access with it, along with all the Apple Applications.

I love mine, and I think it's well worth the money considering all the messages I use mine for.


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 16, 2008)

I would go with the itouch if I had a choice, but it would only be for its wifi.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 16, 2008)

Consider what you need. If what you want is to listen to music, podcasts and other audio material and have lots of it, look to the iPod Classic. Videos might be OK on the iPod Classic but the larger screen on the iPod Touch is a big plus here. The iPod Classic does have very limited PDA type capability.

I would go so far as to place the iPod Touch as a reasonably capable hand held computer that can also do iPod stuff. There are many applications available from the iTunes App Store. For example on my 16 Gig iPod Touch I have, in addition to the applications (web browser and email) that come standard:

- 2 Weather applications
- 2 Bible applications (the next update for Mantis Bible might knock BibleRearder off)
- HP-12 calculator
- Password storage
- Remote control applications for iTunes and Keynote/PowerPoint
- Shopping list
- Google Earth
- Epocrates Drug information
- and oh yes a couple of games

I have had as many as 8 or 9 movies on it, which took slightly more than half the memory.

What you are looking for will determine which way to go.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Nov 17, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> I would go with the itouch if I had a choice, but it would only be for its wifi.



What is the wifi used for? What apps need connectivity and is this a subscription or will it pick up from my wireless at home?

Thansk!

Conrad


----------



## Broadus (Nov 17, 2008)

It should pick up wireless just as any computer would.

I would go with the iTouch. I have a fourth-generation iPod that has 20GB and it has served me well. The capabilities of the iTouch over the Classic more than offsets the extra storage that I don't think I would need anytime soon.

Bill


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 17, 2008)

cwjudyjr said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with the itouch if I had a choice, but it would only be for its wifi.
> ...



From my post above:

- 2 Weather applications
- 2 Bible applications - Mantis Bible installs with KJV, other versions are available for download from their web site, which needs wifi.
- Remote control applications for iTunes and Keynote/PowerPoint
- Google Earth
- Epocrates Drug information


----------

